# Type me :D



## MinneBlomMyosotis (May 19, 2015)

How do you think, what is my MBTI type?  
(according to pictures)


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

... this is hard...
Im gona guess.
INxP ... INTP maybe?? XD

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis (May 19, 2015)

Um no, but you're near!


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Um no, but you're near!


Hmmm.... .-. One last guess lol 

ISTP??? Lol xD

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis (May 19, 2015)

I'm an IN xD


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> I'm an IN xD


Welp xD this is y its best to not second guess yourself and best leave it as it is xDD 

Derp. XD cant wait to c others guesses lol

From an ISTJ ._.


----------

